# Georgia Arms Ammo



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if any/all of Georgia Arms Ammo is reloads of once fired brass??

Thanks, HL1:hammer:


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I think they sell both.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, they sell both.

They buy brass from everywhere so they have no idea how many times it's been fired. But they run every piece through a pressure machine that test the strenght. If there's any weak pieces it will blow them out.

Their ammo used to be a reasonable deal but lately it's not far off from surplus/commerical. Even their raw bullets are no bargain.

Rick


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Their ammo used to be a reasonable deal but lately it's not far off from surplus/commerical. Even their raw bullets are no bargain.

One day we will be saying man that was cheap, wished I bought a lot more of it back in the day of cheap ammo.

See that BIG BROTHER is trying to work up something on buying bulk ammos now


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

shootnstarz said:


> Yep, they sell both.
> 
> They buy brass from everywhere so they have no idea how many times it's been fired. But they run every piece through a pressure machine that test the strenght. If there's any weak pieces it will blow them out.
> 
> ...


Yep and I have bought thousands of rounds from them and never had an issue.

Great ammo for the price. You always see them at the gun shows too.

I usually mail order my ammo from them.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

I usually mail order my ammo from them. 

KENDIVE. How bad does the shipping hit you? :whistling:


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw a price tag on a can of georgia arms1000 rd 9mm, $220. Cheaper at wally world; $199.70 if you buy the federal 100 packs. No shipping and its new


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

If you hit it right with sales and free shipping, bulk ammo on-line is always cheaper than Wally, but only if you plan ahead.

Cheapest way to buy bulk: catch a Cabelas ammo sale with free shipping and then get a discount gift certificate from PlasticJungle.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Their "Canned Heat" uses fired brass. "New Canned Heat" uses new brass -- thus the difference in price. I believe that all of their smaller quatities of ammo -- packed in the plastic baggies is made with new brass.


----------

